# Jetted a 08 Honda Foreman



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

ok so this past week I jetted a honda foreman. and this is the set up I used....DynoJet Needle on 2 clip and drilled the hole and that was it!!! This thing runs like a top!!! It has K&N filter and HMF Slip On...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

good deal. 
For reference, your elevation there is 197 feet.


----------

